# Mint Syrup & Honeydew



## kadesma (Jul 28, 2013)

Combine 1 cup cold water with 1/2 cup sugar and1/2 cup well packed   fresh mint leaves. Bring to a simmer and cook about 1 min. or til the leaves are wilted. Remove from heat, let cool then pass through fine mesh strainer into a bowl to strain out most of the mint. Place 8-12 slices of peeled  ripe melon slices on a nice platter and pour the syrup over the melon. Place in refrigerator and chill garnish with fresh mint leaves 
nice after a fish dinner of grilled chicken.
kades


----------



## merstar (Jul 28, 2013)

That sounds great! Here's another one to try. It's delicious!
MELONS WITH GINGER SYRUP
Melons with Ginger Syrup


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 29, 2013)

It does, it sounds wonderful


----------



## chopper (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Kades.  That sounds wonderful!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2013)

merstar said:


> That sounds great! Here's another one to try. It's delicious!
> MELONS WITH GINGER SYRUP
> Melons with Ginger Syrup


 Thanks I bought some ginger syrup from KAF and Just love it.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2013)

chopper said:


> Thanks Kades. That sounds wonderful!


you are so welcome chopper, hope you like it.
kades 


Kylie1969 said:


> It does, it sounds wonderful


 Thank you Kylie, enjoy.
kades


----------

